# Gen 3 EA888 1.8t dipstick measurement



## brett6 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi there, I have a 2019 Golf Alltrack DSG and just had my 3rd oil change done by the dealer. After I got home I checked the oil level with the engine at operating temp around 215f and it was right at the bottom of the acceptable range. A hair lower and I'd be officially "low" on oil. My question is if there is a way to read the dipstick? How does the dipstick translate to actual oil capacity? Like where I'm at right now on the bottom edge of the ok range - how much more can I add before I'm at the top of the range? I just want to avoid overfilling and having to siphon. Of course the dealer didn't list how much oil they actually put in on the invoice. Thanks


----------



## MontyPythonHolyGrail (Oct 13, 2021)

If it's a wet sump oil based system it's best to check it when the engine is sitting for awhile. That way all the oil can drain from the upper cylinder and galleries to the oil pan. Otherwise it can be inaccurate.


----------



## Scuuter (Aug 19, 2021)

I second that. I checked my oil at the gas station the other day (only a minute or two after engine shutdown) and it read just over the bottom mark on the dipstick. I got home and checked it again after the car sat for over an hour and it showed just under the top of the full range on the dipstick. Just for giggles I started the engine and then checked it five minutes after shutdown, the level was dead center on the oil range. Give it a few minutes to level out. 
mine is also a 19 alltrack.


----------



## swmk75 (Nov 19, 2021)

Usually the difference from low to high of the dipstick is 1 Liter, and for the EA888, 1 Liter seems about right.


----------



## brett6 (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks - yeah, it was around 1qt to 1 liter.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

For your files


----------



## swmk75 (Nov 19, 2021)

Ichabod0525 said:


> For your files


Very Nice. In summary if the oil is within the acceptable range you do not need to add oil. And then the way to check oil level is:

"When checking the engine oil level, ensure the engine is at operating temperature, park the vehicle on a level surface to help prevent an incorrect oil level reading. Switch off the engine and wait five minutes for the engine oil to flow back into the oil pan before checking the level. "


----------

